# Puppys fur is growing in VERY course!??!!



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gibbs' back has the same stripe of adult fur. It is more coarse than the rest of his fur, it will be like that as an adult. It shouldn't be wiry, but should be more coarse.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmmm... I hope she isn't lacking anything in her diet though... someone had mention some sort of omega oil?!!?!?!??


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

This is very normal


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

The fur that runs down their back is coarse when it first comes in but your dog will get soft again. I can't remember the time line for the fur coming in but your adult dog will have softer fur.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit has the racing stripe going on, he turned 4 months, on the 11th, the fur feels different, it is soft, but not as soft, as the puppy fuzz.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Conditioners and oils and supplemts that make the coat soft should not be used. The Golden coat is supposed to be a water repellent jacket, and if too soft, loses that property. What you are thinking is "wire" is probably correct - more like "coarse", and somewhat harder than either the puppy coat, or the softer undercoat of an adult dog.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Very useful information  Yea, I don't want to give her anything that might harm her, so I will stay away from supplements then... As long as she is healthy, unltimately, it does not matter to me what her fur feels like  just wanna make sure she is healthy is all. 
Thx again!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you remember her parents coat? ~Goldens fur is supposed to be coarse to help shed water and mud.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Coarse" is sort of the only way to describe it, but technically, according to the standard, it should never be coarse. :thinking:
It is definitely not supposed to be soft or silky, which would not be water repellent.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Don't worry about it. Angie's coat went trough that phase and it is now the more traditional golden coat even though it hasn't finished coming all the way in.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo's coat started getting the coarse racing stripe around that age. At 6 months now it's going longer and a little softer but still coarse and unruly! Definitely not that attractive right now


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

But were you also asking about giving Fish Oil or Flax Seed oil capsules?


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

My oldest dog Dakota had fur like this when it was coming in. He was my first dog so I didn't think anything of it. He is 14 months old now and it has gotten soft, no more wirey coarse hair. Sierra my 4 month old has the same wirey hair coming in. They share a parent, so maybe it is in the genes. I am thinking hers will go away eventually. I think their winter coat is more coarse than the summer coat though, at least that is what I have noticed.


----------

